# Reculturing Coopers Yeast no malt



## Bribie G (3/3/16)

Following a search I've found a few references to Coopers actually recommending just cooled boiled water and sugar to reculture their bottle yeast.

I believe S.E. has done it.

I've just bought some Sparkling to reculture but forgot to pick up LDME, but also have yeast nutrient (the brown stinky stuff) and intend to boil up some sugar solution to 1040 with maybe a quarter tsp of nutrient.

Has anyone successfully brewed up a batch of the bottle yeast with this method?

_speculation: I guess there would, as well as the live cells, be plenty of yeast hulls in the sediment that could be munched by the live ones, hence Coopers' recommendation. _


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/3/16)

yes, once, ages ago.

also I think I remember reading posts from someone (niels?) about having success using apple juice, and just tipping it into the bottle & putting a balloon over the neck.

here we go, this thread: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75740-a-method-for-harvesting-weak-bottle-conditioned-yeast/?p=1090720

sadly the picture of the erect balloon no longer loads.


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/16)

Thanks, I like Yob's comment about not stressing the yeast initially, might just go 1030 for the sugaz solution.


----------



## GABBA110360 (3/3/16)

slurry from 6 stubbies in 600 ml water and 4 tablespoons of sugar
it works


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/16)

Thanks, I'd better hurry up and drink the tallies I bought.
Tough job but someone has to do it.


----------



## S.E (3/3/16)

Yep, I tried it once after reading it on the Coopers site and was really surprised it worked. I usually use DME and only one long neck or two stubbies.

[SIZE=11pt]I had tried to reculture with sugar and water a few times in the UK but it had never worked. I had not intended to use it back then just added sugar and water to the dregs when I emptied bottles to see what would happen. Can’t remember what UK beers/yeast it was though. [/SIZE]


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/3/16)

Yep. Done it. Although I used my own frozen all grain hopped worts. No nutrients added.
Its a good Ale yeast. I'm sure it would work well in a no malt starter as well. No nutrients needed but that's up to the brewer.
Preparation: Drink a six pack of Coopers (with sediment) I used the Cellebration ale. While boiling a starter in a flask. ReCap each gently emptied bottle after emptying and let sit in the room.
Make starter: flask of wort diluted to around 1.025. Boil for at least 5 minutes cap with foil and chill to yeast temperatures.
The assumption that this procces if over ~~~hours your bottled slurry and starter wort is room temp ~ within yeast temperature range.
Pitch all the slurry yeast from the bottles into the starter.
My way is to stir plate for long enough at least to prove the yeast is activated. This can vary from spectacular to subtle. But proven to be active.
You don't need a stir plate either just swirl the starter every now and then its a good yeast!
$0.02 been done a million times before I'd assume.


----------

